# Remember- NEVER Bond with a LGD- ;)



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2014)

Remember- NEVER EVER EVER under any circumstances love on or give too much attention to your LGD. *Repeat*- Do not bond with your LGD's as they will not do their job!    

YES- I am being sarcastic! I really despise that teaching. Got a few pics the other week and then again the other day- Not the best quality pics...

I was working on some roofing and my DS was off saying hi to "D"






"D" doesn't lick but gives nose bumps for kisses! 
"D" giving a kiss





Such a loving Gentle Giant





Callie- wanting some attention too










Callie is happy and ready to play- you can see jealous D still under DS arm





"D" up front getting love from DD





Callie in the front yard while we trimming trees and bushes... what a BABY! She has no modesty whatsoever. 





She will stay like this for hours if someone is laying next to her!





Random shots DD got-










One of my Favs


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2014)

Love, love, love your big fur babies!!!!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 28, 2014)

X2^


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 28, 2014)

It is obvious that you didn't listen when the traditional LGD trainers laid out the rules.

The one with your son and D really puts his size into perspective.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Love the photos.  Callie looks so sweet.


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 28, 2014)

These are great!  It would be so hard for me to resist sleeping with them in my bed throughout the winter.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2014)

Not like I haven't tried that one   my house is COLD BRRRR.... but the dogs... they get tooo hot and so they are NO FUN! They start panting and fidgeting and they are nocturnal so they are ready to go... while I just want to sleep and stay warm.

I will say when I was very sick and was in the hospital for a week and came home, "D" was only a teenager pup at the time and he stayed by my side for days making sure "mommy" was ok. 

"D" is my baby


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, I can see them being uncomfortable, but it's all about my warmth when it's this COLD out!  haha

Such loving dogs!  My Pit (Archie) is not only an awesome dog, he is great at cuddling as well.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 28, 2014)

I swear my dogs work better when they get affection.  Every one needs to know they're doing a good job, and what better way to let your LGD know than a pat, a belly rub a nuzzle?


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 28, 2014)

The level of bonding in the LGDs is the key to training. I find little need for formal training "lessons", my Tornjak strives to do almost anything I ask of him because of the type bonding displayed in the pics. You can see and feel it. Love it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2014)

Timberdoodle said:


> The level of bonding in the LGDs is the key to training. I find little need for formal training "lessons", my Tornjak strives to do almost anything I ask of him because of the type bonding displayed in the pics. You can see and feel it. Love it.



I agree completely. They sure aren't like a GSD or a Dobe that wants to please you all the time and is highly trainable that's for sure but these LGD's do want that human bonding. 



HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I swear my dogs work better when they get affection.  Every one needs to know they're doing a good job, and what better way to let your LGD know than a pat, a belly rub a nuzzle?



I agree they work better. Loyalty is very high priority for the LGD.

The majority of the trouble calls I get are from those that "did as I was told- put them out in the field and left them alone"... so sad. Then some people cannot even touch their dogs or correct them because the dog doesn't recognize them as an authority.


----------

